# I can finally say that I am recovered



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been DPed now for around a year and some months. My DP was brought on by a sudden panic attack that was caused by a medicine that I was taking. I have been 100% recovered now for a few weeks. I keep waiting for it to return, as it has in the past. But this time I can tell that it's gone for good. I can feel it. If you want my full story, I will be glad to share with anyone, just dont have time to sit here and write it all out. Long story made short here with a few tips.

1. *Get off the benzos (this is of utmost importance)*
2. Get off your ass
3. Exercise
4. Force yourself to be a part of the world (no matter how weird it feels, dont be a hermit)
5. Accept it (think of it like a cold, bothersome, but temporary)
6. Also understand that everybodys situation, or why they got DP is different, dont expect the same results. Use peoples advice but dont rely on all of it to work
7. Suicide is not the answer
8. Get outside and off the computer
9. Try to get as much drug free sleep as possible
10. Celebrate your small achievements
11. Keep a journal of accomplishments, even something as small as going to the gas station by yourself. Document all of your feelings while you were doing these things. You'll find them to be ridiculous
12. Try not to get frustrated when you a setback, this shit comes in waves, eventually the waves will get smaller and smaller.
13. Keep in mind that all your crazy thoughts are because of the anxiety produced by having these thoughts constantly, distract yourself, and document how you felt while you were completely distracted.

I definitly wanna help anyone that I can, this has been the worst experience of my life, and damn near killed me several times when it first began. I feel terrible for anyone suffering from this, but can say with all clarity, that there is a light at the end of this hell. I dont know that I can be of much help or give anyone advice that you dont already know, but if you have any questions, Ill check back in regularly to give you my opinion. Remember that everyones suggestions, advice and findings are purely opinions. There are no definite facts when it comes to the recovery method for this shit.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I pray one day that I can type something like you wrote above with regard to recovery......


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to write that comment under other peoples recovery posts too. And here I am finally with my own. Give it time, dont stress it.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

How do you feel when you wake up now? Any different?


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

AussiePheonix said:


> How do you feel when you wake up now? Any different?


I absolutely feel different. I now wake up like I used to. Feeling good and no hesitations about getting out of bed and starting the day. No weird thoughts about being asleep, having to deal with another day, and I can actually talk to my family when I wake up now. With DP it would usually take me a couple hours or so of weirding myself out before I could have an actual conversation. Mornings were always the worst


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Yah the morning suck big time for me since this began. It's like my brain never wakes up properly!


----------



## WithYourSigh (Nov 25, 2012)

Do elaborate on your recovery process; every detail matters.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

The only way I can elaborate on the process as a whole is in the tips I wrote. They sound simple and thats exactly what they are, BUT it's not so simple when you cant escape your mind long enough to look at them. Benzos were keeping me in that trance for so long and since I've been benzo free (5 months now), my DP slowly got better and better and finally was gone a month or so ago. BUT, the process would not have gone the way it did without putting some effort into the tips that I wrote down.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

boundaries with the wrong people, connection with the right people and live for your dreams daily..there is that saying that goes 'lose your dreams and lose your mind'..constantly strive for authenticity. And always make yourself the priority in life (be vigilant of enmeshment issues).


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow this is great to hear. I'm only 2 months into DP and posts like this definitely make me feel better about recovery. I've felt trapped many times, like I will never escape this mental hell. Your post however is even further proof that this will eventually fade away. Were there certain milestones you reached during recovery? Like specific moments where you knew it was finally fading away?


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes I too would like to hear specific moments/milestones when you realized it was going and on the way out?


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I haven't been on this site much over the last two or three years but just thought I'd comment. I fell into Dp in 2006 triggered by weed. I have fell again two weeks ago after my girlfriend of the past two years broke my heart out of the blue. Immediatley the veil came back up and my vision was odd again. But then the next couple of days it was mostly depression. I let myself feel just like how I had learned over the past 6 years but the pain must have been too much for my fragile mind and this past week I went completley numb again, suicicdal thoughts and all.

It is amazing how its like a switch from day to night. Physical symptoms I have not felt in almost three years came back immediatley; tightning and pressure in my head, increased sensitivity to light(though i was still sensitive in recovery), pressure in my nose, pain in the middle of my back, and my hands feeling tingly or weird. Yes I know a lot of that is anxiety and I keep telling myself that but it is hard. I had made a 4 year journey into a better place. The last two years of my life were amazing. It wasn't 'poof' I'm better because even in the first couple of months of dating her I remember being numb, but the longer I got to know her the more I think my brain finally felt safe. I told her about my problems and she accepted me. I was relaxed and I did many things out of my comfort zone. I am an artist and I did so much work and reconnected with that. Being intimate with a woman was wonderful. Laughing and goofing around watching movies and going to baseball games. I was telling my therapist for the past year how i felt 85% to 90% recovered. It was really amazing to live life again. Love really does conquer all i suppose. No existensial thoughts, no suicidal thoughts, just drive and the will to live. I was engaged and into 'the world' again. Obsessed with my passions like cooking and comics and even had old fears which still felt good.

'my storm' is correct in everything hes wrote here. I recovered without meds essentially. A half a xanax here and there and in 2007 I tried anafranil. I don't think meds are wrong if your brain needs a push but I think it can be done without. If the correct model of dissociation is that the flight or fight response is being overwhelmed then I think less meds is a good thing.

Exercise is huge. I've never stopped playing tennis and that has helped me.

Getting a good sleep pattern going is also a must. I'm a believer that the pineal gland is somehow involved and getting a healthy circadium rhythum helped how I felt so much. I had a perfect routine for the past year and I felt pretty good every morning, when before mornings were horrible.

Distraction is key as well. Not mindless, but rather stuff you enjoyed doing when your feeling self is all and well.

Connect with people even if you feel numb or weird.

It is hard living like this, being in recovery for two years and then back sucks because I forgot how horrible dp is. But that's a positive because it shows that when you recover your old self or possibly a wiser better self is still all there. Nothing is lost with Dp just covered.

Just some side notes if people would like to give opinions. For the time i was recovering/recovered I have had chronic migraines. When they would get really bad and my headache med wouldn't work I felt kinda dp the next day but it wouldn't last at all, very fleeting. The migraine seemed to be in the middle of my head where I now only feel this constant pressure. But for the two weeks since the break up I haven't had one headache. I don't know what that nessecarily means but maybe headaches are a sign of getting better?

When I feel numbed out there is a pain in my back and the backs of my arms. Not really a pain but the absence of 'energy'.

All I know is that recovery is possible and if you read some of my old posts you'll know I was quite desperate back in 2007 and 2008. It can happen. It happened for me. Hopefully being wiser and not as afraid of it this time around it'll leave me sooner than 4 years. Dear lord I hope so. In the mean time I choose to live. peace.


----------



## Letgoandletgod (Nov 17, 2012)

My storm ran out of rain said:


> I have been DPed now for around a year and some months. My DP was brought on by a sudden panic attack that was caused by a medicine that I was taking. I have been 100% recovered now for a few weeks. I keep waiting for it to return, as it has in the past. But this time I can tell that it's gone for good. I can feel it. If you want my full story, I will be glad to share with anyone, just dont have time to sit here and write it all out. Long story made short here with a few tips.1. *Get off the benzos (this is of utmost importance)*2. Get off your ass3. Exercise4. Force yourself to be a part of the world (no matter how weird it feels, dont be a hermit)5. Accept it (think of it like a cold, bothersome, but temporary)6. Also understand that everybodys situation, or why they got DP is different, dont expect the same results. Use peoples advice but dont rely on all of it to work7. Suicide is not the answer8. Get outside and off the computer9. Try to get as much drug free sleep as possible10. Celebrate your small achievements11. Keep a journal of accomplishments, even something as small as going to the gas station by yourself. Document all of your feelings while you were doing these things. You'll find them to be ridiculous12. Try not to get frustrated when you a setback, this shit comes in waves, eventually the waves will get smaller and smaller.13. Keep in mind that all your crazy thoughts are because of the anxiety produced by having these thoughts constantly, distract yourself, and document how you felt while you were completely distracted.I definitly wanna help anyone that I can, this has been the worst experience of my life, and damn near killed me several times when it first began. I feel terrible for anyone suffering from this, but can say with all clarity, that there is a light at the end of this hell. I dont know that I can be of much help or give anyone advice that you dont already know, but if you have any questions, Ill check back in regularly to give you my opinion. Remember that everyones suggestions, advice and findings are purely opinions. There are no definite facts when it comes to the recovery method for this shit.





My storm ran out of rain said:


> I used to write that comment under other peoples recovery posts too. And here I am finally with my own. Give it time, dont stress it.


Hey friend I sent you a PM.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

That is great to hear. Glad you're recovered!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

My storm ran out of rain said:


> 1. *Get off the benzos (this is of utmost importance)*


This response is misinformative. Many need these just to relax initially. As well, nothing in your recommended list has expanded beyond the typical health 101 shpeel - getting outside, exercise, and sleep are all common activities.

The question remains as to what has actually worked for you.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

* >A lot of people need these just to relax initially.*

Alcoholists need alcohol also to relax?

Killers need to kill babies to relax?

NEED?

no.


----------



## Zadkiel (Mar 14, 2013)

My storm ran out of rain said:


> I have been DPed now for around a year and some months. My DP was brought on by a sudden panic attack that was caused by a medicine that I was taking. I have been 100% recovered now for a few weeks. I keep waiting for it to return, as it has in the past. But this time I can tell that it's gone for good. I can feel it. If you want my full story, I will be glad to share with anyone, just dont have time to sit here and write it all out. Long story made short here with a few tips.
> 
> 1. *Get off the benzos (this is of utmost importance)*
> 2. Get off your ass
> ...


Man I have to say: THANK YOU!!

My case is very simple and I could get to understand that my trigger is just any stress... any kind of it... I cannot deal with it and my mind flies to 1000000 RPH trying to figure out what's wrong.

People... We cannot fight a worse enemy than ourselves... We have to dare to live and be strong and remember that:

1. Yes, everything happens for a reason.

2. Yes!! is a temporal thing!!!!!

3. We have to decide how much this shit is going to affect us

4. And believe that we are just evolving everyday, so we cannot get to feel "like before" or "normal"... We are not the same and, honestly, normal is not something we can deal or compare to no one... If we are happy and friends and in peace with ourselves, we do not need anything else.

5. We are not alone... And the fact that we do not want to talk about this to someone 'cause they are going to think we are crazy, is a lie!!! Everybody goes through this at some point but they do not OVERTHINK about this!!! let's not be complicated!!!

I am on the way out of this. Some days are easier than others, but I'm positive about this and the less attention I give to this, the less pressure I feel.

Thanx to this man... He really inspired me and offer a really good help.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

great post man so proud of u


----------

